# Sundon Landfill - March



## ferny (Mar 15, 2008)

The third and final hit of the day. We lost light on the way out of here and had to find our way in the dark to meet a friend in the pub!

*Location:* Sundon Landfill Site

*History:* An old landfill site. The information I've found is in the report on my blog.

*Aim:* A personal goal. We'd walked down to the entrance in the past and saw large machines which I assumed were burning the methane the rubbish dump was giving off. I always wanted to see what the tracks which you can see on Google Earth were there for.

*Team:* ferny, DPW2008

*Result*: Success. We got in very easily and saw a lot which surprised us. It&#8217;s a large mound and there are concrete cylinders with manhole covers standing proud all over the place. When we looked we came to the conclusion that they were tapping off the methane and sending it to sections of what I can only describe as connections before it is sent off to be burnt. I'd like to know if this energy is harnessed or if it is simply wasted. The site is next to a railways line and a substation so there is no reason not to use it. All the way around the site is a large trench. In some areas there are lumps of granite filling them. Further along we found three large holes in the ground which were slowly filling up with water. Another assumption here - the whole site is going to be covered to the top of the manhole covers, the ditches filled with rocks and then earth to allow water to run off of the site, along the ditch and into the three large holes to form a lake for wildlife. It's all hidden and no-one knows what this site looks like unless you gain entry. So in 20-30 years time we can say to people "we saw that, before it looked like this it had this and that and underneath where you're standing is this".

It's amazing what has to be done with all the **** we throw away.






One of the concrete cylinders.





The pipes going into the "connection".





And inside the "connection" thingies.















The machines I believe to be burning the methane.





Some strange tower thing, I've not idea what this is.





A storage shed.





And this is what the sign says. Luckily we were far enough away, the lens was at 290mm when this was taken. 





The ditch all the way around the site with the rocks in.





Which I believe lead to this outlet.





And then out of here.





To fill up these.




















But then it goes out again. I've no idea where it goes after here.















The light was going so we headed home.





Mr Pose. Sorry, I mean Mr DPW2008.





"Coming through!!!"


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 15, 2008)

ferny said:


> "Coming through!!!"



that one just makes me laugh


----------

